# Question - Hapkido background of GM Duk Gun Kwon?



## jefemaestro (Sep 10, 2011)

Has anyone heard of Grandmaster Duk Gun Kwon (World Traditional Hapkido Alliance)? 
Is he true 9th Dan - Hapkido? from which Hapkido organization and under who?
What is Grandmaster Duk Gun Kwon lineage of Hapkido?(http://www.usntf.com/affiliatedgroups/wtha.php)
Also what is his Gumdo background? 

*Grand Master Dr. Duk Gun Kwon*
*Certifications:*
​1997: 9th Dan Black Belt, Hapkido (Internationally Certified) <--- ?
​1991: 9th Dan Black Belt, Taekwondo (Kukkiwon Certified)​1977: Certified International Master Instructor (Kukkiwon, WTF Certified)​1977: Certified International Referee (WTF Certified)​Graduated Young Nam University
​Finished graduate school--Young Nam University

​Source: http://www.usntf.com/about.php




​


----------



## oftheherd1 (Sep 13, 2011)

I have never heard of him, but that really means nothing since I don't keep up with all the ferderations and schools.  But in general, until I have a reason to, I tend to accept people on their word.  Is there something you have in mind not to believe?


----------



## Chris from CT (Sep 15, 2011)

No harm in emailing him and asking.  Let us know what you come up with.  

Take care


----------



## miguksaram (Nov 4, 2011)

Wow Chief Master Jeff, you are all over the place with this question.  First Bullshido and now this.  What is your interest in GM Kwon?  I can tell you from actually working with him that he does know his stuff on the mat.  Now can I tell you he is a legit 9th dan?  No, then again never really questioned him about it.  Why?  Refer to my first statement about his performance on the mat.  However, why not just ask him who he is certified through.  Instead of going to all these sites.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Nov 5, 2011)

How is asking a question on two sites being 'all over the place'?

Aside from that, I'm interested by your response and statement;



> I can tell you from actually working with him that he does know his stuff on the mat.





> Now can I tell you he is a legit 9th dan? No, then again never really questioned him about it. Why? Refer to my first statement about his performance on the mat.



As I understand your first statement, this individual (GM Kwon) is proficient in the art(s) in question.  I accept that as you have seen him personally and can attest to his skill level (though this is always a subjective statement based upon the viewers own skill level).  In regards to your second statement (quoted above), are you indicating that if he isn't a legitimate 9th Dan that it is still okay since he 'knows his stuff on the mat'?  Or are you indicating that it doesn't matter what his Dan rank (if any) may be since he 'knows his stuff on the mat'?  In either case, would it apply to anyone else as long as they 'know their stuff on the matt'?

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## jefemaestro (Nov 9, 2011)

I am sorry if I bother you to write both site for having more information.
I was looking for good Hapkido organization to join and have sent e-mail  to GM Kwon (GM Duk Gun Kwon <kwon@usntf.com>) three times.
I never received response from GM Kwon, also I couldn't have any  information about him 
I  searched his background of Hapkido, however it's impossible to find  out!  I wonder why I couldn't find  it if he is 9th Dan Hapkido grandmaster!
I would like to know true information of GM Kwon's background including his lineage, certificate and his skill.
I hope everybody understand my situation.
Thank you.

jefemaestro


----------

